# Eclipse: Notification beim umbennen von Methoden?



## Changeling (28. Mrz 2012)

Hallo,

ich möchte in meinem Eclipse-Plugin gerne informiert werden, wenn in meinem Java-Source file eine Methode umbenannt bzw. editiert wird (hinzufügen eines neuen Parameters).

Wenn das Refactoring von Eclipse benuttz wird, kriege ich über den org.eclipse.ltk.core.refactoring.renameParticipant Extensionpoint methoden renames generell mit.
In Eclipse kann man in einem java source files über 2 wege etwas renamen, a) das refactoring nehmen (das hab ich schon implementiert) und dann gibt es noch 
b) das source-file lokale umbennen (beim Mac ist das apfel+2+r). Dann wird nicht über alle anderen source files gesucht sondern nur lokal in dem source-file die umbennung der variable/methode durchgeführt.

Das letztere läuft leider nicht über den obigen extensionpoint; weiß jemand woher ich eine Notifikation für dieses Event bekomme? Die Outline-View bekommt diese information irgendwoher, den die aktualisiert sich nach jeder art von rename, demnach müsste es da etwas geben wo ich mich auch drauf hängen kann - kennt das jemand?


----------



## Wildcard (29. Mrz 2012)

Die Java Outline Page kommuniziert direkt mit dem Java Editor.


----------



## Changeling (29. Mrz 2012)

hallo,
das bedeutet der Java-Editor hat einen eigenen Extensionpoint wo man sich für solche Umbennungen drauf hängen kann?


----------



## Wildcard (30. Mrz 2012)

Nein. Die Java Outline Page bekommt den Editor als Referenz übergeben.


----------



## Changeling (31. Mrz 2012)

hi,

vielleicht hilft es jemanden anderes künftig weiter, das was ich suchte war: 

```
JavaCore.addElementChangedListener(/**listener**/, ElementChangedEvent.POST_RECONCILE);
```
Damit kriegt man element-deltas für Veränderungen von JavaElementen in source files

Trotzdem danke fürs antworten


----------

